# Ineed help asap guys. Really swollen anal glad



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

As you know Tillie has hers emptied on a regular basis due to problems there. Today I notiecd her licking non stop. I thought she needed to be booked in to have them done again so promptly made an appointment.

However she wouldn't stop licking so I took a look. OMG it's bad. She is red raw from licking and one side is swollen out. It's not broken the skin but it looks infected inside because it's spongy to touch.

My vet is closed today and tomorrow, I've rang up and am waiting for a call back at the moment. Can anyone give me some advise about this as I am worried sick.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I wish they'd ring back this is doing my head in I'm so worried. there is pets at home up the road and their vet is open till 7 is it ok to go to another vet just for an emergency?


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Just rang them they won't see her because she's not registered with them. My vet still hasn't rung back.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

is there another vet you could try? how long ago did you call your vet? maybe try calling her again?


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

warm moist compresses might give some relief


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

omg poor little thing you could just ask to join the vets so you can take her there then you can still go to your normal vets when you need too i have too vets


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Poor baby Tille.. I pray you have found a vet to see her by now.. I am afraid the gland may rupture if she isn't seen quickly. She needs antibiotics and expression of the gland today. I am praying for Tillie and for you, Marie. Blessings, Deb


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Thanks guys my vet rang back but it wasn't mine really as they take turns with another vet when they're closed. One does it one day the other the other day. Today it wasn't my vet anyway. They said £130 call out and then whatever is needed plus cosultation on top of that. I couldn't wait as my vet isn't open till Tuesday as it's the weekend and bank holiday on Monday! It always has to happen at the wrong time.

I rang the pets at home vet again which is open saturdays all day and sundays and they said they would see her and I registered. It's handy for emergencies tbh.

So she's been there and one gland is infected and abscesed (splet that wrong) and he had to cut it open with a razor blade to get all the puss out. He also expressed them. She's on painkillers for 8 days and antibiotics twice a day for 10 days and I have to bathe it daily.

I am upset because I always have her glands done on a regular basis and she was done 2 months ago and they said their was barely anything there! One of them has always been worse than the other. She showed no signs of needing it done again until today with the frantic licking. 

I'm gonna have her done monthly now. Before it was every couple of months and that was going ok till today. Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

You guys mean a lot to me, you are always here when I need you. You know how much I panic when something is wrong with them. I literally broke out in a sweat. It always has to happen when the vet is closed! I'm quite glad that I have a second vet who is open late and weekends to turn to now. £130 just for seeing the vet is a lot of money. Of course I would have paid it if I had to and have paid it before but it wasn't even my vet I would have seen today anyway. The guy at the pets at home vet was actually very nice so I'm feeling happier now.

I am gonna have to be a a lot more pro active with her glands now. Once a month without failure, waiting 2 months each time obviously is too long for her. It's my fault she ended up like this really.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

eee what a day you've had! 

I am glad you were able to get her in somewhere.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank goodness, Marie! One of my little guys many years ago (RIP Macky) had one abcess and ruptured in the car while we were rushing to the vet.. It was terrible, so much blood and infection..He was on antibiotics for 2 weeks and painkillers.. I was told that it is sometimes necessary to actually remove the anal glands, but since Macky had never had this issue previously, I opted not to have the surgery done.. however I did have him checked every month from then on. I am so very thankful Tilllie was seen and provided much needed relief. Blessings, Deb


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm glad you got that taken care of, and didn't wait till Tuesday. It could have turned out very badly if you'd waited.  

Getting her anal glands done monthly is an excellent idea! One suggestion? Just make sure they actually DO express whatever is in there, even if there isn't much, not just check to see how full they are. I think it's important for her that they are kept actively as empty as possible, and not allowed to fill much at all.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Yeah they were getting done each time even when they weren't too bad. Once every 2 months last time there wasn't much there but she still had it done. Obviously it needs to be done more often than that from now on. Once she's all healed up I'll do that.

The vet said bring her back in 10 days to have it checked and expressed again so 'll do that then go from there with my groomer who does it for me. She charges me £6 for nails and her glands to be done and is brill.

And thaks Deb for your advice. It's been talked about with my vet about removing them but we decided to try and keep on top of it instead at the moment. 

It was going ok till today 

I'm glad she was seen today too I wouldn't have waited till Tuesday.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ew poor Tillie!! I know some dogs need to be done monthly...and it definitely sounds like Tillie is one of them! I'm glad you caught it before it ruptured but it still sounds like it was bad enough. Hope her bum is feeling better soon!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

MChis said:


> Ew poor Tillie!! I know some dogs need to be done monthly...and it definitely sounds like Tillie is one of them! I'm glad you caught it before it ruptured but it still sounds like it was bad enough. Hope her bum is feeling better soon!


Thanks she's had a few extra treats today lol. She's cuddled in with me now. Yeah it was bad. Seeing him cut it open with a razor blade was horrible but it had to be done. I'm just glad I caught it in time.


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Poor Tillie, and poor you! So sorry for you both! Tillie with the pain and you with the worry! I'm sure she will heal quickly. You do feel terrible for them... They can't tell us when they are sore! Good for you noticing her 'signs' and persevering to find a Dr who was open for her!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I remember reading that once it starts like that she could be more chronic, may be truth to it unsure...though.

You expressed getting them removed..i'm really wondering if once she's healed it may be something to look into. You said urself u worry a lot so perhaps another talk with the vet about it? If she is that uncomfortable it may be in her best interests too, and would save u money in the long run...just a thought.

I'm sure she's glad she has such a caring and devoted mommy!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

so glad Tillie got to be seen and cared for despite the holiday/weekend. Jerry had problems for several months in a row when he was younger. 
the Vet said give him a bit of time to overcome it and he did. it was much worse when I was feeding him Wellness Core.
once I put him back on Royal Canin, the problem seemed to resolve. Feel better soon Tillie


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone I'm gonna talk to my regular vet about it. I think I'll try getting them expressed once a month and see how we go first though. My vet can do it but he said it's a major op so I'm worried.

She still has a lump there about half the size it was but isn't licking. Do you think that's normal and it will go down? She's gotta go back when her antibiotics are finished for a check up and to have that one emptied.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

My Fynn has had 3-4 anal gland abcess's in her life, when she starts to lick i know somethings up again, the vet tells me to 'draw' it with hot/quite warm water with salt in, it takes a couple days, and the yuk comes out, then she is on anti biotics and pain killers and i continue bathing it with salt wash, it dries up pretty quick.They did say for her to have more fibre in her diet, its about 3 years inbetween each bout, she is 10 and half years old now.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

sullysmum said:


> My Fynn has had 3-4 anal gland abcess's in her life, when she starts to lick i know somethings up again, the vet tells me to 'draw' it with hot/quite warm water with salt in, it takes a couple days, and the yuk comes out, then she is on anti biotics and pain killers and i continue bathing it with salt wash, it dries up pretty quick.They did say for her to have more fibre in her diet, its about 3 years inbetween each bout, she is 10 and half years old now.


Thank you I'll try hot salt water tomorrow. Did you find a lump still there at first? It's half the size it was and the gland still needs to be expressed after the infection is gone.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Poor girl. Good luck with her; I had to have my cocker-poodle mix's anal glands removed, and it was no big deal to him, so I would really consider it. IMHO, I think the vet that wouldn't see her because she wasn't "registered" with them is a tool. You're a good mom, to do so much to get her the help she needed!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

My dearly departed Pomeranian Sissy use to get them. I used to soak her bottom. I washed the area almost every day to help prevent it.
Now my new Amberleah since day I picked her up is always rubbing her butt. She goes to vet for 2nd check up i am talking to vet.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Im glad she is going to be ok


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

Poor baby,hope she feels better really soon.My 3 chihuahua have never had this done they are 3,2 and 7months.How do you know they need it done???......


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Cookie my 15 year old has never ever had it done. Some do some don't. Signs are scooting their bum acrross the floor.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Glad to hear she will be fine. My chi mix (a long time ago) has them rupture. I had no idea what was going on at the time. His but just kept getting more swollen as the day went on, so we took him to the emergency vet, of course it was on a weekend! He ended up having them removed and he was fine! He live to the ripe old age of 13! Considering his ancestry - that was great!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

MarieUkxx said:


> Thank you I'll try hot salt water tomorrow. Did you find a lump still there at first? It's half the size it was and the gland still needs to be expressed after the infection is gone.


Yes it still had a lump for a few days, a bit like the inside was coming out,we have never needed to express when she got abcess.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

The lump has completely gone now thank god. I have been washing twice daily with antiseptic and hot water and really hot water with salt. Now it's gone. I'm so relieved. So just gotta finish the course of antibiotics and take her back for a check. 

Thanks guys for helping me and your kind words. Old boy Cookie sends you all loads of licks xxx


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Glad your dog is ok!! 

How common are anal gland problems??


----------

